#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [工具] 繪圖板大小的好用度

## 君尼爾獅

因為我想買繪圖板所以上網查了很多資料，也已經決定好要買哪一款了(Wacom系列的0ˇ0)
不過查的資料有些矛盾的地方讓我很懊惱....就是繪圖板的尺寸大小  :Neutral:  
班上同學大部分都買4x5的，知識加有一些人說"越小越好用""太大手很酸"之類，但是也有人講說4x5畫面太小不好畫
我是一個在高中之前完全不曉得有繪圖板這種東西的人  :Embarassed:  沒親眼見過，跟人家借人家都不借我。.。怕摔壞吧...畢竟一台都很貴
因為沒有實際用過所以我想請問用過的人哪種尺寸比較好??  :Embarassed:  謝謝  :onion_26:

----------


## T-Bone

4X6使用上比較輕鬆一些,但是筆頭會略微抖動,畫直線會有明顯不順或略微停頓
6X9使用上也不會太累,調整好繪圖軟體的介面與畫布位置,可以跟4X6一樣輕鬆
(使用上觸感跟質感較佳,游標穩定,線條也較柔順)

如果沒有價格上的顧慮,6X9當然是首選(大的可以當小的用,小的可不行當大的用)

不過仔細想一想,其實4X6比較經濟實惠啦(BAMBOO系列)
不但好用,而且壞掉或髒掉也比較不心痛,而且配合筆電攜帶方便

以上個人體驗請供參考(T-BONE都有用過)希望對君尼爾師有幫助
另外,如果是寬螢幕還有6X11的版本可以選擇(小型繪圖板沒有寬螢幕的版本)

----------


## 君尼爾獅

:onion_26:  超感謝大大的經驗分享!  :笑: 
知識加有些都沒人回或是複製文QAQ
這樣我能決定要買的大小了^^不過那個.....BAMBOO 我沒聽過耶  :Embarassed:  
我只聽過 Graphire 和 Intuos 2種，所以剛剛又去查了一下Bamboo
只查到價格是這樣子Intuo3>Bamboo Fun>Bamboo>Graphire4
依價格來看....Bamboo比Graphire好???
請問一下那個BAMBOO好不好用??
不好意思^^謝謝你  :onion_39:

----------


## J.C.

功能越好的 版面越大的 越貴 
請先衡量你的預算 跟你是否要投入繪圖專業領域還是當做休閒娛樂

繪圖板充其量只是工具
若繪圖技術不夠純熟買的再好也是浪費
反之繪圖基本功力強 用滑鼠一樣也可以畫出值得讚賞的作品
好不好用也是見仁見智 看用在什麼情況

如果是繪圖板初學者 建議買便宜一點的比較好
繪圖板手感不同於手繪 如果不多練習一樣會很難適應 覺得不好用
萬一買了很高級的版子 卻不能適應不是浪費錢?

我用Graphire2的4x5版子用了五六年才改用Intuos系列
當初因為用Graphire2的線條會抖 讓我狂練手的穩定度 
後來改用Intuos就更容易畫出流暢的線條
所以工具不用頂級的也不見得是壞事 會有助自己技術的提升

請自己斟酌吧

----------


## T-Bone

Graphire系列的繪圖板已停產,取而代之的就是BAMBOO系列
只是新舊分別而已,兩著等級相同(BAMBOO比較新當然比較優)
(加上FUN只是包裝跟版本不同而已,其實都是一樣的)

以上兩種都是屬於初階的商業繪圖板
BAMBOO是WACOM搶攻家庭,學生或公司的低價繪圖板,CP值算很高

Intuos系列強調是給專業或是藝術家使用的,目前出到第4代(2009年4月發售)
絕對比Graphire以及BAMBOO強大,價格當然也強大Q..Q

BAMBOO其實是不錯的選擇啦...=v=

----------


## 黑卡獅

我看過學姊用 超棒的  看他超作都很快
剛好要買也[在幾個月]  0..0 剛好有人發此篇
太剛好了><  XD
金額大概5千上下 能買到比較專業的??   如果破1萬 要考慮看看

----------


## 君尼爾獅

謝謝大家的建議  :Very Happy:  
我還是個學生，預算實在不多ˊˇˋ，
老實說我已經認清就算我有繪圖板也畫不出什麼好東西。。
畫的沒有說很好，不會希望畫出什麼名堂，也不一定會投入繪圖專業領域，
不過我不會畫一畫玩一玩版子撇著不用
只是因為很喜歡畫畫而已，也想要多練習，滑鼠啊...但是沒辦法有毛感之類的...ˊˋ
(我身邊有很多鼠繪神人XD)有時候畫一些小漫畫小圖也很方便哪，線條也好一點
只要能夠畫得很暢快，不會卡卡的，我想我這種買初級的就好了
大概就是決定買6X9便宜款的就夠了吧。^^
原來Graphire系列已經停產囉?!看來我查到的一些是舊資料XD
聽大家這麼說這樣感覺小的好像比較不暢快一點...
不過Intuos強調是給專業或是藝術家使用的，我應該就不會把它列入考慮範圍，
而且Intuos系列好貴好貴><XD剛查過好像4代小台的要8000  :Shocked: ((好驚悚
我是聽過有個神人學妹買一萬以上的啊......聽說很大台，感覺像是專業拿來畫大圖
細部用的呢~應該會很佔位吧??   :暈:  
非常非長感謝大大們為我解答!
 :笑:

----------


## 翔狗

> 謝謝大家的建議


我覺得一般使用選512壓 6*9的就夠了0.0

越小越好用.....
據我個人的了解@@"
繪圖面積小的繪圖板配上大大的螢幕，很多細節會不好畫 (以1:1比例來說)
因為繪圖板他是把整個螢幕大小縮小到繪板上(預設的情況)
如果你把一張A4大的紙濃縮到4*6的繪板，很多細節就不好表現，
還要調整來調整去的很麻煩~~"

所以建議你還是以6*9來當底比較好@@"

PS. 以上個人心得~

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

其實大小在使用上並不是真正的問題，
繪圖板放置的高度跟角度這兩者的影響比較大。

一般來說點腦桌的高度跟深度如果不夠的話，
繪圖板放在桌上反而會非常難用，
我個人的習慣是直接放在大腿上就是了。

我現在是用Intuos4(4*6)，
跟Bamboo比起來實在是重到不行OTZ(對手腕的負擔很大)
當初為了習慣他的重量花了不少時間。
畫大圖時其實也沒太大的問題，
不管怎麼樣多縮放就是了。

(存錢準備換XL...)

----------


## 嵐霖

唉...想當初同學才買一千二...
不知是哪個地方買的  :jcdragon-@@:  
現在隨便都要5.6千元....
真是貴的嚇死人  :jcdragon-fall:  
可是我也才剛自學畫1週..
我看應該不太需要吧XD

----------


## pix

i4評價蠻兩極的
有人覺得新出的不可靠，有人覺得缺點有大幅的改善
（像是Windows7一樣...）
所以如果有打算要買i4建議還是多找點資料比較好

其實很多日本繪者出乎意料的使用著 4x6
（不論是bamboo或是i4系列的）
而且作畫品質相當高
所以建議先把畫技練熟再幫工具升等吧 XD

----------

